# Experiences with depacote



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

My son was put on depacote about 6 weeks ago (combined with prozac.) He is totally unmotivated won't get out of bed etc. etc. I am very worried. His counsellor says just keep coming to appointments and the psychiatrist said he'd see us at the end of April. What are some of the reactions that people have had? To me he seems worse than just on prozac...when he wakes ihe is super irritable. I don't know if that's a teenage thing or the medication.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

What condition is your son taking Depakote for?Its an anti-convulsant, but it has several other uses.


----------

